# Hand wash facility requirements?



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help shed some light or point me in the right direction regarding hand wash facilities in a mobile coffee unit.

Are they now a direct requirement?

must they be supplied with running hot water?

there seems to be alot of contradictory information to be found online.

Thank you for any help


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

In my county, they are a requirement. Hot water is also a requirement.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

May I ask how you are supplying your hot water to your sink?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Check with your environmental health dept - different councils seem to have different rules about this. You should be ok with a small bowl, large flask of hot water and antibac soap and a towel. If your council don't require wet handwash facility, you may get away with antibac hand gel.

Andy


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Andy. Will do some research Tomorow.


----------



## Catbosco (Jan 18, 2018)

my brother had a mobile van selling fish he used a urn for hot water, council passed that so I'm going to do same you can pick them up cheap someone has given me one as try have got a new one.


----------

